# Manpower



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

So I decided to give these people some major rep after my experience. I ordered caber from them and it sat at a USPS store for a few days without moving. I asked them if this was routine and owner didn't hesitate to send a new order, throwing in some exemestane caps also to ship the next day "for my troubles" he said. I thanked him profusely. All in all, I never had to wait more than an hour for them to either email me or text (really cool feature) me back about my order or info. Will be ordering from them again very soon.

Christosterone


----------



## 69nites (Dec 10, 2012)

MP does not hesitate to make things right and more.  Above and beyond is MPs customer service model.


----------



## Hardpr (Dec 10, 2012)

ive used him and like his style. no nonsense business.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 10, 2012)

Above and beyond is right


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 10, 2012)

Never had the chance to use them, always used ID and sometimes GWP.  I am glad you posted about MP having great customer service.....that is somewhat of a lost art now-a-days..... It always strikes me as funny these companies you order form online, give me late responses or don't answer back, or just plain shitty customer service and experience.....What don't they think we talk!?:-?


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 10, 2012)

Solid in my experience. Caber is g2g: good for prolacting mgmt and a nice kick in the bedroom also. 

Had a bad batch of stane which they quickly replaced with no questions asked & new batch is solid. Service is top-notch.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 10, 2012)

ive had extra goodies tossed into my orders before as well.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 10, 2012)

Will be trying these guys soon.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 10, 2012)

Just got my stuff from them the other day as well. Very good customer service and quick delivery.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 10, 2012)

You will never regret doing business with MP. There are a lot of companies that could learn a thing or two from the men at Man Power!

They are the best.

Respect,
Vette


----------

